# Find Edited Photos?



## heavydoody (Apr 25, 2019)

Lightroom CC (non classic) on Mac.

Since we don't have smart albums/collections in Lightroom CC yet, is there a way to find all the photos that have edits applied?


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 25, 2019)

You could try sorting by Modified Date.


----------



## heavydoody (Apr 25, 2019)

Wow.  That’s a brilliant idea. I was hoping for this type of creative thinking. Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 26, 2019)

Or just type *edited:* into the search bar and it asks you to select Yes or No.


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 26, 2019)

Is that shown anywhere in the UI, Victoria?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 26, 2019)

I don't think any of the faceted search tokens are shown anywhere in the UI, John....though they are listed in the online Help documentation.


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 26, 2019)

I did look there, Jim, but didn't find the info. No big deal.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 27, 2019)

They're listed in my Edit Like a Pro book too.


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 27, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> They're listed in my Edit Like a Pro book too.


----------

